# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات سونى اكسبريا ميرو Sony Xperia miro

## mohamed73

*                           و                                                 مواصفات عامة    General  2G Network GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 3G Network HSDPA 900 / 2100 - ST23i   HSDPA 850 / 1900 / 2100 - ST23a SIM Mini-SIM Announced 2012, June Status Available. Released 2012, September Body  Dimensions 113 x 59.4 x 9.9 mm (4.45 x 2.34 x 0.39 in) Weight 110 g (3.88 oz)   - Touch-sensitive controls Display  Type LED-backlit LCD, capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors Size 320 x 480 pixels, 3.5 inches (~165 ppi pixel density) Multitouch Yes, up to 2 fingers Protection Scratch-resistant glass  - Anti-reflective coating Sound  Alert types Vibration; MP3 ringtones Loudspeaker Yes 3.5mm jack Yes Memory  Card slot microSD, up to 32 GB Internal 4 GB storage (2.2 GB user available), 512 MB RAM Data  GPRS Up to 86 kbps EDGE Up to 237 kbps Speed HSDPA, 7.2 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Wi-Fi Direct, DLNA, Wi-Fi hotspot Bluetooth Yes, v2.1 with A2DP, EDR USB Yes, microUSB v2.0, USB On-the-go support   Camera  Primary 5 MP, 2592 x 1944 pixels, autofocus, LED flash, check quality Features Geo-tagging, touch focus, face and smile detection, 3D sweep panorama Video Yes, VGA@30fps, continuous autofocus, video light, video stabilizer Secondary Yes, VGA Features  OS Android OS, v4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) Chipset Qualcomm MSM7225A CPU 800 MHz Cortex-A5 GPU Adreno 200 Sensors Accelerometer, proximity, compass Messaging SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email, IM Browser HTML5 Radio Stereo FM radio with RDS GPS Yes, with A-GPS support Java Yes, via Java MIDP emulator Colors Black, Pink, White with silver, White with gold  - SNS integration - MP4/H.263/H.264 player - MP3/eAAC+/WAV player - TrackID music recognition - Google Search, Maps, Gmail, YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk - Document viewer - Voice memo/dial/commands - Predictive text input         Battery    Standard battery, Li-Ion 1500 mAh Stand-by Up to 470 h (2G) / Up to 545 h (3G) Talk time Up to 5 h (2G) / Up to 6 h (3G) Music play Up to 36 h 30 min *

----------


## yassin55

يا سلام على اجهزه سونى فى قمه الابداع والله 
تسلم محمد بارك الله فيك

----------

